# 41 Weeks...Feeling Discouraged



## marieb

*Pointless thread*

This pregnancy has been full of surprises so I should have expected that I'd go past my due date (DS was born at 40+1). 
Even though I know I'm only a week past and that's completely normal, I'm starting to get a little nervous because the midwives here can't do home births after 42 weeks. Even though I don't think I would consent to a medical induction at 42 weeks I would still really hate to miss out on my homebirth just because of something silly like dates. 
I would probably feel better if I was having some good prelabor signs but other than lots of BHs I'm not getting much of anything. 

I'm considering asking for a sweep at my appointment tomorrow even though I don't particularly like the idea of it. I just feel like I'm on the clock now and I hate that. 

Anyone else been in this position?
What would you do?


----------



## ljo1984

I personally would also refuse medical induction, but I would ask for a sweep, I was booked in for one at 40+5 but she came the day before. I'm suprised they havnt discussed when you would have a sweep before this point though. It's worth asking and there's no reason for her not to, and then you'll know how things are going down there. 
You can still refuse to go into hospital and really they have a duty to come out to you even if over 42 weeks. I hate all these cut off's, it really does put pressure on women which can't help either. Hope things happen very soon for you. X


----------



## diz

I went 10 days over with both my boys. I also had a sweep with both of them to help move things along and I didn't get any labor is iminant signs either, it just spontainiously happened. I really hope something happens for you soon x x


----------



## NaturalMomma

Relax :) You'll likely be in labor soon. My third baby was my longest and she came at 41 weeks 1 day.


----------



## floatingbaby

Don't feel bad about asking for a sweep - maybe you're bubs just needs a little reminder that it's time to meet mom! I would think positive, open thoughts, do lots of walking and look forward to having your little darling in your arms this week. 
Best of luck!


----------



## Pixxie

You CAN have a homebirth after 42 weeks, you just phone up, refuse to go to the hospital and they have to attend your birth by law. Ask fir your sweep and just relax, bubs will come when good and ready, if that's 42+ then they will just have to deal with it! If you go over 42 weeks though go to the extra scans and appointments they offer, just to be sure bubs is happy and healthy x


----------



## aliss

Aw big hugs. I went into labour the night before my fetal monitoring (as I was refusing induction too) at 41+3 or something like that I don't remember.


----------



## ljo1984

^ this is totally my plan of action if I ever hit 42 weeks. X


----------



## BunnyN

I was worried about this too, even though my due date isnt even close yet. I read statistics that made me feel better. Apparently without induction something like 20% of babies go over 41 weeks but less than 3% go over 42 weeks.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi -sending you hugs too
Been in ur exact situation and it was horrid

Just wanted to add, are you sure of your dates (LMP not scan)? - i was due 20th July going by LMP (and Ovulation) but at my first scan they put me a week ahead. I was excited to be getting to see my baby earlier , or so I thought -EDD was now 13th.

I was eventually induced (waters broken only because I was having mild contractions on my own and then my labour started immediatley on AROM and baby was born less than 2hrs later) I was 14 days overdue and by now I had three unsuccesful sweeps and about a million midwifes scaring me about the risks of going over 42 weeks and how they would not support me at home ( I know I could have just refused but by now was feeling 14 days over and was a bit scared of baby getting even bigger / placental problems etc)

Was not til after the event, that i began reading about significance of date over scans and remembered my dates (O and LMP) both said EDD a week later and therefore I prob was only 41 weeks and with the slight tightenings i was having i was maybe about to go myself :( and ergo should have /could have gotten my much desire home water birth. 

Just a thought xxx Good Luck hope you go really soon xxx Best wishes to you xxx


----------



## beetroot

Aww, I understand how nerve wracking it is. I was all set up for my home birth and I was having contractions throughout the night for a week, completely favourable cervix but still nothing happening! Eventually, after my 3rd sweep I started getting proper contractions while I was being monitored at the Hosp. I was 40+12! Had dd later that day, at home in the pool! SO happy! Midwives said the baby didn't even look overdue (skin is generally dry and flaky if overdue apparently).

Don't panic yet, have the sweep and good luck! :flower:


----------

